# Thailand and the end of April what to see what to avoid.



## Frank (1 Apr 2010)

Hi all 

Going to Thailand in a few weeks, can't wait.

Plan so far is phuket 3 days then to ko samui for a full moon party, then work our way back to bangkok to fly home.

Got shots, in travel beareau so good there.

What do I defo not want to miss?
Thai boxing, and thawing out after the weather here of course.

What do I defo avoid.
Girls with adams apple and 5 o clock shadow.


----------



## Yeager (1 Apr 2010)

Alot of people would say avoid Phuket as there are so many other good places/islands to see and do but its a case of personal opinion. 

I'm going later in the year so ill be keeping an eye on this thread. From talking to others I have the following on my list

Koh Samui
Koh Phangan
Koh Toa
Koh Phi Phi Don

We are also travelling up North too to Chaing Mai. 

Who you flying with by the way? I got China Airlines for a steal so bought these but heard the inflight intertainment is terrible.


----------



## Frank (1 Apr 2010)

Flying with Etihad 

Ok on price and flights are a decent split.

dub to abu dabi then on to bankok.

7 hours each on the long hauls and they are supposed to be good to fly with.


----------



## Yeager (1 Apr 2010)

Yeah Etihad are the biz. You won't want to get off the plane!!!!


----------



## redchariot (2 Apr 2010)

Avoid Pattaya; it is a hole!!!! Doesn't even have a proper beach; place is full of girls selling their bodies (I know you will have that problem everywhere in Thailand but really bad in Pattaya)

If you can, spend a some time up in Chiang Mai and the Golden Triangle; haven't been there myself but from all accounts, it is a great experience.

Do spend a few days in Bangkok; it is a mad city. Total culture shock once you are off the plane and getting a bus/taxi into the city.

A visit to the River Kwai (a few hours from Bangkok) is well worth a day-trip


----------



## Frank (3 Apr 2010)

Thanks Red 

someone mentioned the river kwai alright, will have to add it to the list.

Also heard that bangkok is more than just the seedy bars.

Frank


----------



## sunrock (4 Apr 2010)

Frank said:


> Hi all
> 
> Going to Thailand in a few weeks, can't wait.
> 
> ...


 
The adam apple is surgically removed by all the "girls" these days. Also surgical facial reconstruction gives them a genuine female look.
Any surgery should ring alarm bells,even boob jobs.


----------



## Frank (5 Apr 2010)

Thanks Sunrock, you seem to know alot about this.

Anything you want to tell us.


----------



## sunrock (5 Apr 2010)

Never been to Thailand,but hope to go before I`m eighty.
Anyway it is a great place to visit or live with very nice people,food, weather.I know this as some of my friends have visited.
Plenty of genuine girls so take your time and avoid the professional sex workers......that is if you are going there seeking female company.
Also it is strictly forbidden to work there. I heard someone got in a spot of bother because he washed his car himself.....presumably denying a local the privledge.


----------



## Frank (8 Apr 2010)

Work will be the furthest thing from my mind so should be safe enough there.

More worried about getting away from bad news and trying to catch some rays. 

So far anyone I have talked to have been very positive, while mentioning the cops are pretty corrupt.

I suppose a bit of common sense (depends on the amount of tiger beer I suppose) is the way forward.


----------



## stargirl01 (8 Apr 2010)

The cops are not that corrupt. You get caught breaking there laws, they will give you the option to pay a fee outside the station or arrest you. Ive spent a lot of time in Thailand and never had any major dealing with them and most stories I heard involved drugs.
Avoid Pattaya unless you are a fat old man looking for sex. It is so sad. Koh Chang is the closest nice island to Bangkok close to the Cambodian border.
Stay on Koh Phan Ngan for the full moon party. Its safer than the ferries/speed boats you will get back to Koh Samui, although if you stay in Thong Nai Pan, my fav resort on the island you will probably get a speed boat back around. 
Bangkok is amazing and so much more than Koh San road, though it is not a bad place either. Great for drinking fun and hearing stories. 
A tip for recognising ladyboys; so far there is no cosmetic surgery available on your hands. They are going to be bigger than most girls. (Although some girls do have unusually large hands too), but this is the only thing that cannot be easily disguised. 
Koh Phi Phi has been overrun with people with suitcases on a short break and too much money. If its the beach you're looking for this is not the place. Expect plenty of highheels. Koh Lanta close to it is far prettier and more the real Thailand.
The north of Thailand is definately worth the trip also. Take teh day train from Bangkok - Chang Mai. Lots of people do the sleeper but you get to see so much when you do it by day. Traveling through the heart of jungles and little villages.
Make a little plan of what you would like to definately see, but take it easy. Its more fun to stay too long somewhere you like than move and discover you don't like the new place. There are plenty of places I disliked that others loved, as it all depends on the people you meet, the food you eat and where you end up crashing.


----------



## bambam (8 Apr 2010)

Take a trip down the klongs (canals) in Bangkok - fascinating.  Grand palace is a must see, the Teak Palace is also very nice, Erawan Shrine beside the Grand Hyatt is also a tourist sight.  Remember never to touch a buddhist monk, show the soles of your feet or say anything about the Royal Family.

River Kwai and Ayuttuthia are a full day trip.  Floating market a bit of a non event plus you have to stop at all sorts of nonsense such as snake farms and jewellery shops on the way back.

Phuket has some lovely beaches, depends on where you are staying.  The elephant rides are good fun, and if you are a golfer there is the Blue Canyon course (maybe better since we were there).

Shopping in Bangkok is great, there is the weekend market at Chatachak, large department stores such as Central (check for things like sleeve lenght in shirts and ties, tend to be a bit shorter than european sizes) which are excellent value.

Chang Mai is def worth a visit.  

Have fun


----------



## annR (9 Apr 2010)

>> never to touch a buddhist monk,<<

very good advise especially if you're a woman.  By the way if you do go to Chaing Mai there was a temple there doing something called 'monk chat' where you could sit at a table under a tree talking to a monk who wanted to improve their English.  Absolutely one of my most treasured memories of travelling.


----------



## Frank (12 Apr 2010)

Thanks guys for all the info.

Plenty to think about.

1 more question will my bank car work in thailand

PTSB laser with cirus and maestor on it?

I know I need to ring the bank and let them know I will be using the cards abroad.

I know my Visa will work just need to learn the pin no.

Not long now looking forward to it.


----------



## sue m (13 Apr 2010)

I went to lovely island called Ko Chang , a boat ride from Trat.  There is a bus to/from Bangkok from the place all backpackers stay(cant remember name!).

Ko chang is lovely and peaceful. The beach is fantastic.  Its not too busy but not a ghost town.  We stayed in a twin room with air con for 6 dollars a night.  

I would also recommend the night train to Laos from bangkok, if you have time!


----------



## qosimo (13 Apr 2010)

yes your cirrus card will work in most atm machines.
the problem with it is it will only allow you to take out 2000 baht a day where as the credit card will allow you to take out as much as you want
(well thats the problem i had) maybe as you say call the bank beforehand and let them know your going abroad.
Its best to get your credit card pin sorted.. good to have at least 2 cards when there incase you loose one. Most atms charge 150 baht for each atm transaction which adds up if you can only take out 2000 baht a time.
try the yellow ones outside the 7/11's most of these i found dont charge.

About places to go
Chang mai is good for trekking and temples its also about half the price for everything there compared to the islands down south.
There is a place called pai just north of it that you can go to and do your treks from there.
Phuket is a dump - patong is anyways, too many aussies and hookers  sorry aussie friends haha
ko phi phi is nice but expensive (for backpackers). They have done the upmarket shuffle already so they are just interested in the package holiday
tourists instead of the backpackers
koh samui is all package holiday makers also but i found this side of thailand alot nicer than the other (thats phucket and phi phi).
koh phangan and koh tao are the main backpacker islands. ko phangan for the full moon parties koh tao for diving courses. 
Even if you dont dive go to ko tao for the night life anyways i enjoyed it more than koh phangan. its smaller and easier to get to know everyone - if you like blond hair blue eyed scandanivian girls that is.
Watch out for the thai mafia and always pay your bill no matter how drunk you are- your always being watched.
Dont drink buckets on your own.
You are a walking atm machine.. have fun with it and dont get offended.
Dont throw cigarette butts on the ground or expect a fine. locals can tourists cant.
Dont do/buy any drugs - even off tourists - most likely its entrapment and your dealer will get 5000 baht for selling it to you and you will get a free stay at the bangkok hilton or a large fine.  

Also if you havent noticed bangkok is nearly at civil war. The red shirts are protesting on the streets. They move the protests around every day in the city so that they cause as much trouble as they can. so they can be in china town one day and schumkivit road the next day. The day i arrived there the busses would not go to koh san road so they told me that they 
would only drop me 20 minutes away and i had to make my own way through the protests on foot. if your going soon i would advise that you skip bangkok at the start of your trip and take a flight either down south to the islands or up north to chang mai. Maybe it will be over by the end of your trip and youll have a few days in bangkok to enjoy.


----------



## beano2000 (13 Apr 2010)

I was in Bangkok and Phuket last september and there wasnt a 2000 baht limit on withdrawals from atms.  this was with an aib laser card which has the maestro logo.  I had no problem taking out 10,000 bath at a time.


----------



## Frank (18 Apr 2010)

Starting to get nervous about this Icelandic ash.

Due out Friday.

Fingers and toes crossed.


----------



## Bombom (27 Oct 2010)

Hi Frank

Just wondering did your Maestro card work okay in Thailand?
Do you know what the charges were for taking cash out? Am heading over in a few weeks and don't want to bring all cash with me.
Also flying with Etihad, did you find them okay?

Thanks


----------



## Sumatra (10 May 2011)

There are no definite months to avoid but best months to travel are Nov, Dec, Jan, Feb and Mar. If planning a trip best time to book is 6-9 months in advance.


----------



## shesells (10 May 2011)

Sumatra said:


> If planning a trip best time to book is 6-9 months in advance.



Disagree 100%. I've been a couple of times and we've never booked more than six weeks ahead and have got great deals on flights and accommodation. Particularly in these times, who can actually plan that far ahead, circumstances change so much.


----------



## Sumatra (10 May 2011)

I usually travel at school holiday time so I have to book ahead. I don't have the flexibility and I also need a few seats. I still get a good deal.


----------



## pascal12 (11 May 2011)

redchariot said:


> Avoid Pattaya; it is a hole!!!! Doesn't even have a proper beach; place is full of girls selling their bodies (I know you will have that problem everywhere in Thailand but really bad in Pattaya)
> 
> hey it may not be for everyone has jomtien beach just a few kms away and koh larn island which has beautiful beaches
> 
> ...


----------



## Luckycharm (16 May 2011)

Was in Bangkok 2 weeks ago - was there 10 years previously to be honest had not changed that much- it is still ridicolously cheap especially if have come from OZ which is unbelievably expensive. Very very hot and humid and there was no limit I could see on getting money out - generally got chared €3 per transaction.


----------



## Guest105 (16 May 2011)

Luckycharm said:


> Was in Bangkok 2 weeks ago - was there 10 years previously to be honest had not changed that much- it is still ridicolously cheap especially if have come from OZ which is unbelievably expensive. Very very hot and humid and there was no limit I could see on getting money out - generally got chared €3 per transaction.


 

How expensive is Australia, can you give examples??


----------



## shesells (16 May 2011)

I agree about avoiding Pattaya, there is nowhere in that town that is sleaze free. The sleaziest place I have ever been, and I have travelled a lot. If it's a beach accessible over land from Bangkok you want then head to Hua Hin, it's where the royal family have their summer house. Much nicer!


----------



## Sumatra (18 May 2011)

On a family holiday to Phuket we witnessed a 10 year old child being electrocuted when she touched one of the poolside light fittings. It had been wired incorrectly a few days before. She got out of the pool wet playing chasing with her younger brother and that was it you couldn't save her it happened so quickly. Our children were in the same pool at the same time. We were sitting beside the pool supervising them as any parent would. The hotel was the Dusit Thani Laguna in Phuket a five star deluxe hotel, the type you'd go to because you'd think the star rating implied higher standards of safety of food of security etc.. I'll never forget it. That night a couple celebrated their wedding anniversary and the hotel put on a fireworks display. It was as if nothing happened. We checked out the next day, a few days early. Hearing the girls parents sobbing in the corridor whilst others celebrated their piece of paradise unaware of what had happened played terribly on our minds. Believe me, the incident was so well covered up by the hotel management. When you travel be aware that electrical standards may not be up to scratch and it is not uncommon to find electrical fittings in bathrooms and plugs wired in ways that just wouldn't happen here. I don't mean you should be paranoid but just watch out for things especially if you are travelling with children. It hasn't put me off travelling and family holidays but there is still something nagging and upsetting me about the event.


----------



## Luckycharm (31 May 2011)

cashier said:


> How expensive is Australia, can you give examples??


 
OZ I would say is about 20% more expensive then here between exchange rate about $1 = 75 euro cents and just generally expensive. My 4th time there is just over 10 years it used to be cheap. 
Examples milk local shop not Supermarket $3.20 per litre on Central coast
Clothes and food shopping alot more expensive then here.
Non BYO resturant wine cheapest $42 this in a country that produces its own wine- this happened in 2 resturants but generally a bit more pricey then here..
Schooner = 3/4 pint is fancy enough pub $10 - even slabs of beer pretty pricey.
Taxi in 2008 to airport from North Shore Sydney $50 Taxi 2011 from 10km closer $90
Even in Newcastle which would not be a tourist trap it was alot more expensive then ever before - you would expect it in downtown Sydney.
Rent and Buying property is silly money.
You can get some decent value in some things like their food courts are excellent so much variety and cheap especially Asian/Japanese food.
To be fair their wages would be pretty good there at the moment and it is great not to hear about recession every 2 minutes.

Bangkok stayed in a nice 4 star hotel which was cheap- got a meal in the hotel we had 2 courses and a few drinks, kids had meal and soft drinks came to half the price for the 4 of us that we paid for one lunch for one of us in Manly a couple of week prior there was wine with the lunch. Alcohol bar wine is pretty cheap.


----------

